# Stems Interchangeable?



## bluepearl (Jul 5, 2006)

I recently purchased a Tricross and I'm thinking of buying a shorter stem, I saw one on ebay that looks the same as mine (except shorter). Are the stem and bar clamp diameters universal? I'm wondering if it will fit.

thanks


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

bluepearl said:


> I recently purchased a Tricross and I'm thinking of buying a shorter stem, I saw a one on ebay that looks the same as mine (except shorter). Are the stem and bar clamp diameters universal? I'm wondering if it will fit.
> 
> thanks


For the most part, yes they are interchangeable. The one thing to take into account it that some mountain bike handlebars are smaller, I believe 26.4 versus the 31.8 of most road handlebars.

I swapped my Specialized stem for a Thomson X2, no problems at all.


----------



## bluepearl (Jul 5, 2006)

Anyone happen to know the length of the stock stem? couldn't find it on thier website...


----------



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

Did you purchase your bike at a store? If so any good bike store will swap it out for you no questions asked.


----------



## bluepearl (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, I will look into that. thx


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

bluepearl said:


> Anyone happen to know the length of the stock stem? couldn't find it on thier website...


Typically depends on size of the frame. My 58" Roubaix came with a 120mm stem. I believe the Tricross I rode in a 56" had a 110. It typically says on the stem somewhere what the length and rise (ex 120x8) on it somewhere.


----------

